# Klasse wird doppelt angezeigt in der IDE



## jono (18. Dez 2020)

Hallo, 

Wie kann ich den doppelten Aufruf vermeiden?

...


----------



## mihe7 (18. Dez 2020)

jono hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie kann ich den doppelten Aufruf vermeiden?
> 
> ...


Nur einmal aufrufen.


----------



## kneitzel (18. Dez 2020)

Was ist denn das Problem? Das ist ja ein Ausschnitt von Eclipse, oder?

Was hast Du denn genau gemacht, dass es da doppelt auftaucht (so du das meinst)? Hast Du rgendwelche projekt-Settings geämdert, so dass er den Ordner mehrfach auswertet? Einmal als Java Source (Daher das default-package) in der Anzeige und einmal irgendwie anders? Wobei ich jetzt nur die source Einstellung kenne - daher wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, was du da überhaupt gemacht hast ...

Aber mit Eclipse habe ich auch nicht so viel Erfahrung... Aber etwas mehr Details wären schon gut, wenn Du Hilfe erwartest.


----------



## jono (18. Dez 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Nur einmal aufrufen.


Dann sag mir doch einfach wie, das wäre super ! Oder ist dir das zu blöd?


----------



## jono (18. Dez 2020)

Habe eine Klasse erstellt wie sonst auch immer aber sodass die Klasse auch nur einmal da steht.


----------



## jono (18. Dez 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Was hast Du denn genau gemacht, dass es da doppelt auftaucht (so du das meinst)? Hast Du rgendwelche projekt-Settings geämdert, so dass er den Ordner mehrfach auswertet? Einmal als Java Source (Daher das default-package) in der Anzeige und einmal irgendwie anders? Wobei ich jetzt nur die source Einstellung kenne - daher wäre es mal interessant zu erfahren, was du da überhaupt gemacht hast ...


Ich habe nichts verändert zumindest nicht bewusst, weshalb die Frage sich für mich noch eher stellt.


----------



## mihe7 (18. Dez 2020)

jono hat gesagt.:


> Dann sag mir doch einfach wie, das wäre super ! Oder ist dir das zu blöd?


Das kann ich auf Basis Deiner Beschreibung schlicht nicht: Du postest irgendein Bild, schreibst was davon, dass irgendwelche Klassen doppelt aufgerufen werden, zeigst aber auch keinen Code.

Wenn ich den Thread hier verfolge, dann geht es anscheinend um irgendeine IDE. Was hat das mit "aufrufen" zu tun? Auch wäre es ganz hilfreich, dazuzusagen, um welche IDE es sich handelt und ein Bild, das etwas mehr als eine Briefmarke zeigt, würde sich auch ganz gut machen.

Allerdings sehe ich da auch kein größeres Problem: unten könnte die Dateisystem-Ansicht zu sehen sein, während oben die Java-Packages stehen.


----------



## mcm19 (22. Dez 2020)

Hallo, weißt du schon wo das Problem liegt? Ich habe das gleiche Problem :/


----------

